# Oliva Event and Scotch Tasting in Indianapolis, IN 6/19



## BengalMan (Aug 13, 2007)

Where: The Cigar Haven
Address: 11017 Allisonville Road, Fishers, IN 46038
Time: 4-7pm

Come join a night of Oliva Cigars with 4 different scotches and catered food at The Cigar Haven tomorrow! Hope to see some gorillas out there!


----------



## Hophead82 (Jun 5, 2008)

If only I lived in Indiana. Scotch check Oliva check and food?! TRIPLE CHECK!


----------



## chippewastud79 (Sep 18, 2007)

Thanks for throwing it in my face, again. :c


----------

